# 8.77g button



## rfd298 (Jun 6, 2010)

I produced an 8.77g button from my latest batches. Unfortunately I am out of fingers to process till next year. Well this has been a great learning experience so far. Yes there were some oops, and oh sh!ts involved along the way but I have a few buttons that I am proud of. Next up the 19 pounds of ceramic CPU's I've stock piled the last year :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice looking button. You might want to reconsider fluxing outside of your mini furnace.

Good job there.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jun 7, 2010)

rfd298 said:


> Unfortunately I am out of fingers to process till next year.




Why is that?


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 7, 2010)

I know it takes me 6 months to a year to accumulate 5 lbs of fingers.
That is the amount I like to wait for to do all at once.That is waiting for the slow free stuff to come in,and not buy any.And it has been slower than usual as of late.

Jim


----------



## Richard36 (Jun 7, 2010)

I personally like to go to second hand stores, 
collect all the gold plated jewelry that I can find, and haggle over price.

It works for me in order to accumulate material to process.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 7, 2010)

Richard36 said:


> I personally like to go to second hand stores,
> collect all the gold plated jewelry that I can find, and haggle over price.
> 
> It works for me in order to accumulate material to process.
> ...




You have to be careful with buying plated jewelry for scrap, you really have to get it cheap. Gold filled is better, and you can use Husker's aucalc to figure what you should pay.You should still be able to find it on the forum with a search.Noxx has a calculator also, but I don't know if he has gold filled on it.
Husker's aucalc link;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=3354

Oh yea, nice job RFD!

Jim


----------



## rfd298 (Jun 8, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> rfd298 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately I am out of fingers to process till next year.
> ...



The plan is to recycle PCs year round, but stock pile stuff like fingers and procs and some good pins through the colder months. Spring and Summer time is processing time. If I hit a good load and get enough memory to make a batch then sure I'll do another batch but I need a 100 pc and my pipeline has dried up a little this time of year . I think I'll stay busy with my 19 # of ceramic procs and the little bit of gold filled jewelry I have stashed from summer yard sales.


----------



## beachbum1975 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great work - nice button! I love seeing that bright, white gold in the dish...

Like you, my next challenge is processing some processors! Time to read, read, read!

Cheers!

Shane


----------

